# Yard/Garage/Estate Sales



## johndoe (Jul 27, 2019)

I went to a yard sale today and picked up a telephone for 50 cants. It's an old one made by Sony in Taiwan. I cleaned it up and tried it and it works fine. It will replace the Chinese piece of crap that lasted one year. I also got a pair of 20 foot RCA audio cables which I have plans for.

The best thing I ever found was an English copper whistling kettle made by Simplex for $3. I Googled the companie's name and found they sell for over $100 in the U.S. The worst thing I ever bought was an exercize bike for $5. Rookie mistake. It went in the trash.


----------



## Timetrvlr (Jul 28, 2019)

I consider yard sales a treasure hunt and it's a fine hobby. I sometimes find art objects that I treasure or an unusual tool that I haven't seen before. This week I found a Visions ware dutch oven in the free pile.


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Aug 13, 2019)

A few years back When Ebay was in full swing I would go to sales for items to sell. I came across what I thought was a brass bell. I had sold quite a few but this one had no ringer inside. It was 25 cents so I thought I'd put it up anyway. Some very nice buyer sent me an email telling me it wasn't a bell but a Rudy Muck soft mouth piece for a horn. The first of its kind. I thanked him and immediately changed the category to music and made a lot of money selling it.


----------



## Marie5656 (Aug 13, 2019)

*My neighbors go to yard sales regularly.  They clean up the stuff and if they do not use it, they resell it.*


----------



## Patio Life (Aug 14, 2019)

Hubby loves yard sales, I love thrift stores. We have too much stuff.


----------



## MickaC (May 2, 2020)

Wonder what will become of all the well known and liked yard and garage sales. I know there's ones that live for these....i'm not one of them. Will Covid 19 restrict these from going ahead......I've never been able to figure out why people want to sell their yards and garages every year.


----------



## RadishRose (May 2, 2020)

MickaC said:


> Wonder what will become of all the well known and liked yard and garage sales. I know there's ones that live for these....i'm not one of them. Will Covid 19 restrict these from going ahead......I've never been able to figure out why people want to sell their yards and garages every year.


I know! In CT we call them "Tag Sales". Who wants to drive around buying bunches of tags?


----------

